
The Psychological Aversion to Extremes - mariorz
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/05/the-psychological-aversion-to-extremes/
======
msluyter
WRT the wine example, I've always noticed that, for those averse to spending
money on wine (aka me), the second _least_ expensive was the predominate
choice. You want to minimize cost, but not appear "cheap."

This article suggests that restauranteurs are aware of this "second cheapest
syndrome": <http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/18811>

------
dbul
My friend was just about to get DSL from Verizon and selected the "medium"
package for $29.99. I asked what they needed the Internet for, and sure enough
1Mbps down / 368Kbps up would have been fine (this was the "small" package for
$19.99). I told them that they could always upgrade if the "small" didn't do
it for them.

------
mariorz
this sounds quite logical but I'm curious if anyone here has done some A/B
tests on it and would want to share

